# is egg white cm (tmi!) a symptom of early preg? advice needed



## fizz63

Hi. Just wondered if anyone out there, probably those of you who have already been pregnant, know if egg white cm (sorry tmi) is an early sign of pregnancy. 

my period is only a day late but i would normally have spotting and cramps by now and there is still no sign of the witch. What i do have is quite abit of egg white cm which is extremely unusually for me at this time of the month. 

any advice / previous experience would be appreciated.


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey didnt want to read and run, im not sure if it is a sign or not but if you are late on af i would test to be sure. you dhould get an accurate result on a hpt if your late. good luck.


----------



## _pinky_

Hi there =)

I have heard that "all women are different". For instance I am also a day late, and am having little to no CM, when it does occur it is clear.

With my last pregnancy, I had the same. Little to no CM when usually I had a lot of CM before period. About a week after testing positive, I started getting LOTS of creamy CM.

So there's really no saying until you TEST.

I am hoping to test tomorrow morning to be safe. Maybe we'll test around the same time and both end up getting the results we want! :happydance:

BABY DUST TO YOU!!! :dust:


----------



## OULINA

_pinky_ said:


> Hi there =)
> 
> I have heard that "all women are different". For instance I am also a day late, and am having little to no CM, when it does occur it is clear.
> 
> With my last pregnancy, I had the same. Little to no CM when usually I had a lot of CM before period. About a week after testing positive, I started getting LOTS of creamy CM.
> 
> So there's really no saying until you TEST.
> 
> I am hoping to test tomorrow morning to be safe. Maybe we'll test around the same time and both end up getting the results we want! :happydance:
> 
> BABY DUST TO YOU!!! :dust:

you just said it all.... thats how it was for me too. before positive hpt i had creamy but hardly any of it and after i had tons and tons of white creamy cm...

but never forget every woman and every pregnancy is different...

good luck!


----------



## VOverseas

I have some EWCM today and I am 7 DPO. I rarely get it during my fertile time too. It is caused by an estrogen surge that happens during the Luteal Phase; it doesn't indicate anything about pregnancy.


----------



## claire911

I'm a day late too! Hope we all get BFPs :) Let me know how the testing goes.

With regards to the EWCM I had that too around and after O, but I always do. There was just abit more this time, I thought AF was coming at one point!!

x


----------



## franiss

I had alot of cm between ov and af last month and thought i may be pregnant coz never had it before, but i wasnt. happened again this month and i got my BFP.
xx


----------



## Starflower

Hey Fizz,

I dont know the answer to your question but i was wondering the same thing as i have EWCM too, and its not normal for me either!! :)

Hope you get you :bfp: soon.

Sending you and everyone loads of babydust
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fizz63

well i am on day 30 today and am normally 28 days. i still have quite abit of egg white cm (tmi). i usually start spotting about day 26/27 with full period starting day 28 (normally) but i have nothing so far. 

anyone else feeling like this ... i cant stop going to the loo to check !!! 

I am trying not to think about the whole thing "am i pregnant, arnt i" coz last time i did this i am sure i delayed my period by a couple of days but it is so hard to keep my mind off it ! 

does anyone know if stressing like that can actually delay your period ? 

just wondering when to test ... i am usually 28 days but occassionally have been up to day 32 so i am telling myself, i am not really late until day 32 !!

anyone going thru the same thing ?


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'm on CD31 today - no sign of AF yet.

Fingers crossed for all of us, eh?

xx


----------



## MsLesley

im at aprox 5 dpo and today after i had my internal exam...i got TONS of ewcm...he did take a swap from inside my cervix so maybe this some how released it? before this, i have also been getting lots of cm of different sorts but not ewcm till today. :shrug:


----------



## fizz63

just in case anyone is following this thread and hasnt seen my latest one 

i got my :bfp: this morning - 2 of them in fact. i felt crampy pains last night and just assumed witch was on her way ... this morning, still nothing - so i thought what the heck and did a test. did internet cheapie first, got bfp - couldnt believe it. i had a tesco one in as well, so did that two - and again got bfp .... i cant take it in !!! 

so i guess from my earlier question, egg white cm is obviously an indication of early pregnancy (or it was for me anyway) 

i do have a slight crampy pain which i have had all night so i am abit concerned about that and feel like i cant celebrate just yet - i am hoping that this is normal ... any feedback would be appreciated. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey congrts love, yeh cramping is normal its just your body getting ready for the baby.i wouldnt worry. aslong as you are not bleeding and are not in extreme pain its all good, well done. common bfp whens it my turn!! xx


----------



## reallyready

Hi all
There is a great blurb about this on babymed:

https://babymed.com/Blog/Blog.aspx?342

Here's wishing everyone (including me) that BFP!


----------



## claire911

Fizz63 thats awesome!!! I'm 2 days late now and have had cramping too so assuming AF is on her way but after reading this thread, maybe not! Heehee, fingers crossed!

Keep us posted :)

x


----------



## fizz63

hi claire 911. went to docs this afternoon and she said the cramping is nothing to worry about .... only if it is very severe on one side and with possible blood loss. so i have my fingers crossed for you and that the witch stays away

ps - i feel like i am still dreaming all this .... i have been wanting a bfp for a very long time !


----------



## sar35

congrats on yr bfp


----------



## NuKe

since being pregnant, i have had LOTS of ewcm every day! so sounds promising hun! have u tested yet?? good luck!


----------



## claire911

fizz63 said:


> hi claire 911. went to docs this afternoon and she said the cramping is nothing to worry about .... only if it is very severe on one side and with possible blood loss. so i have my fingers crossed for you and that the witch stays away
> 
> ps - i feel like i am still dreaming all this .... i have been wanting a bfp for a very long time !

Thanks for that but i think the :witch: is on her broomstick! Did u feel like it was going to come at any moment? I tested last Fri and was :bfn: but that was 2 days before my period was due. Too scared to test again! Its awful all this isnt it?!

x


----------



## becsparkel

Congrats Fizz, that's awesome!! I tend to get ewcm after Ov and just before AF... I totally agree re delaying AF from obsessing though, a watched pot never boils etc!!

x


----------



## ACLIO

fizz63 said:


> just in case anyone is following this thread and hasnt seen my latest one
> 
> i got my :bfp: this morning - 2 of them in fact. i felt crampy pains last night and just assumed witch was on her way ... this morning, still nothing - so i thought what the heck and did a test. did internet cheapie first, got bfp - couldnt believe it. i had a tesco one in as well, so did that two - and again got bfp .... i cant take it in !!!
> 
> so i guess from my earlier question, egg white cm is obviously an indication of early pregnancy (or it was for me anyway)
> 
> i do have a slight crampy pain which i have had all night so i am abit concerned about that and feel like i cant celebrate just yet - i am hoping that this is normal ... any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Congratulations :hug:


----------

